# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  خطا در اتصال به دیتابیس روی هاست

## fakhravari

با سلام
دوستان عکس ببنید.
چطوری وصل بشم؟

----------


## omid6630

باسمه تعالی و سلام 
آیا هر دو سرور بر روی اینترنت هستند ؟ 
یا یکی روی سیستم لوکال میباشد و یکی رو وب ؟

----------

